# Free Feed Bales



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Pheasants Forever has once again put up nearly 100 bales of wheat and millet for feeding this fall. I recommend loading up a couple and dropping them off on a scouting trip or on opening day so you don't have to do it in the snow.

Drop me a pm if you are interested and I can hook you up with the pick-up locations. The farmers will load the bales on your trailer, you will have to roll them off.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Definatly interested...question...we put out the bales now and we get 3 feet of snow...Doesn't that defeat the purpose if it's covered in several feet of snow...just wondering...


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Good question. Two things-place them where they will stay naturally the clearest like a south-facing slope or in a shelterbelt or cattails.

The other thing is that they may require some attention by you once they are in place. If an ice storm hits them, it is a good idea to tear them open in a few spots so the birds can get back at them.

This is definitely not just a get a bale throw it out of the truck and forget it deal. the point of my post is that we all get real busy in about a month and don't have the time that we would like to get these things taken care of, so do yourself a favor and take care of it before it snows.

Rick, you should talk to Jim. He has a big truck that he had talked in the past about using to haul some bales, maybe you guys could team up and get a bunch moved down to his area.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Scraper
How big are the bails? Two years ago we put out two 1200 lbs wheat round bails. They work better than feeders because they are more natural. One thing I learned was keep them from rapter purches. Place them carefully. Birds were still useing them last year even though we had 15 acres of food plots. We are in the hart of the drought this year and we will see this weekend if we will have any kind of a crop from our plots this year. I am sure we won't have any corn crop, but I am hopeing our Milo will make some grain.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

they are round bales, but the farmers kept them on the small side to hopefully make it easier to place them.

I agree on the raptor perches. One of the best places that I heard of was a farmer that placed a couple out in a dry cattail slough.

He said that within a couple of weeks there were tunnels running all over in the cattails heading to that bale. The birds were able to scatter in a million directions without taking flight and without being exposed from above. I imagine that you could get the same effect in an evergreen tree row.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Jon, and a few bucks donated to this PF chapter would cushion the expense of bailing and loading.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Right you are Dick, in fact our banquet is on September 7th at the Speedway Event Center in WF. This project is typical of how the money that we raise is spent. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Scraper where can we get tickets for the Banquet or can we get them at the door?


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

At this point, I'd say get them at the door.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## bjorn (Jul 23, 2005)

Scraper, where are the bales located? And who do we contact? This could be a tough winter.

Thanks.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Some are in Buffalo and some are in Ft. Ransom.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

And, i am the contact. PM me and I will set you up with the landowners for a pickup and load time or give you their cell and you can set it up.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Jon, please post up the PF chapter address for feed bale donations.


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

dick did u get the p.m. i sent u this morning? tom clark


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

t, no. ???


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

At the risk of denying money, I would instead encourage everyone that enjoys the pheasant hunting that we are having these days and would like to see it continue to attend the PF banquet.

We raise enough money at this banquet to support these types of projects so that those that make the greatest donation, time and land, aren't hit with expenses to do these projects.

See you all there!


----------

